# How does your firm handle licensure?



## sceng (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm wondering how different firms across the country handle and regard professional licensure - did your firm do anything for you regarding the test or were you on your own?

examples - reimbursing exam fees, giving PTO, providing study materials, reimbursing travel costs, etc. 

I'm trying to get the policy at my company changed (they pay you the day that you take it but no reimbursement of out-of-pocket costs) and I'm interested in feedback as to what the typical situation for most engineers is.


----------



## Lomarandil (Dec 14, 2016)

I've seen the gamut. (It mostly seems to depend on what the company's expectation is for you after you become licensed)

When I took the PE, I was working for a general contractor (their in-house engineering department). They were mildly unsupportive of young engineers taking the PE -- especially "early" in California as I did. Didn't want to have to increase rates accordingly. No support other than PTO for the day of the exam (and even that was difficult to hold them to after the fact).

My current company (consulting firm) is very supportive of licensure -- they'll cover exam fees, study materials and travel costs, and PTO for the day of the test -- all up front. I don't know whether they'd cover a review class -- I don't think anyone has approached them with that.

I've heard it's not uncommon that a company will withhold reimbursing any costs until the engineer passes the exam and actually gets their stamp.


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 15, 2016)

My company is supportive.  They paid test fees, all updated code books (including CERM), paid for one review course, and allowed me to take time off with pay for the exam.  They will  pay for license fees in your home state as a baseline (they will pay for other states if necessary).

Note:  As for the review course, they paid for the MGI PE Review course which was my initial choice and which I found completely worthless, so I paid for School of PE out of pocket.  They probably would have paid for School of PE if that was my initial choice.

As a general rule, my company will pay for the initial test fee, but if you do not pass you have to pay any retest fee's.  We were big on LEED AP credentials awhile back and a lot of people who failed the initial test complained about having to pay for the retest fee out of pocket.

BTW, I have 3.5 architects (one has passed all the test but is still trying to get her license) that report to me.  Their licensure process is a complete nightmare compared to ours.


----------



## Tumeric98 (Dec 15, 2016)

PE licensure is not required, but it is supported by my company as part of our career and technical development. We get covered for our first license (all books, training, registration and test fees), but additional licenses are only covered if required for the business (usually no).

When I did my Mechanical PE I got books, registration, mileage and renewal fees covered, total $2400.  For my Civil PE I paid out of pocket $3300 since it's not needed for our work .


----------



## Voomie (Dec 15, 2016)

My employer covered all costs including a review course. They are dragging their feet on bumping up my pay and promoting me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## starquest (Dec 15, 2016)

My company would NOT pay for a thing; exam fees, prep material, travel, PTO....nothing.   Although they were supportive during the prep phase by understanding that my ability to put in OT was limited and gave me no issue when taking PTO, as required.  

I passed the test in April and had my license number by mid May (ME).  Just this week I received my merit increase; not much more than standard of living.    However obtaining the PE has opened up communication with a Manager in another department which shall hopefully lead to a new opportunity within the company this coming year.  All in all, this was a personal venture for me and was well worth the cost and effort.


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 16, 2016)

Tumeric98 said:


> PE licensure is not required, but it is supported by my company as part of our career and technical development.


Ditto to what @Tumeric98 said - my company is the exact same way.

My company is very helpful; they paid for everything: application fee, all books, training/courses, registration and test fees, and stamp. I had to front the costs until I received a passing result and provided them with proof (very standard in my experience). If I would of failed, they would of paid for 1 more review course but after that I would of been on my own (I'm glad I didn't have to go down that road).

They did not pay for my hotel which is fine because it was my choice (and I just used reward points). I work a 4-10 schedule (with Friday being my day off) so I'm unsure how they would of handled exam day if it was a regular work day.

Also, I'm not sure how they would handle another license that wasn't your discipline - not really something I'm interested in anyways.


----------



## BlueHen (Dec 16, 2016)

My employer covered the costs of a review course, the day off to take the exam, and reimbursement for passing the exam.


----------



## User1 (Dec 17, 2016)

My employer covered 100% of registration/application, $200 towards books, would have paid for a review course to share with other employees, and 8 hours paid time off for exam day. Second attempt they paid half the registration/application and 4 hours paid time off

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 17, 2016)

my employer paid for four PE exam fees and a school of PE review course


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 18, 2016)

wirelessengineer21 said:


> my employer paid for four PE exam fees and a school of PE review course


For one person?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 18, 2016)

My employer paid for a review class, $600.00 PPI book package, and 8 hrs pay to take test.

They also sent me to the 2016 NFPA convention in Vegas so I could get my continuing education hours.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 18, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> For one person?


yes, me


----------



## smahurin (Dec 18, 2016)

My employer covered the cost of the exam, and travel expenses to and from the test (hotel/food/mileage) for both my PE and my SE exams.  I did not ask about study materials... I figured they were being generous enough paying $500 for my PE, $1000 for the SE, and somewhere in the realm of $400 total for travel expenses, so I bought the study material (books and practice exams).  

They also let me use administration/overhead for my time, to, from and during the exam, so I didn't have to take my own PTO/Vacation for that time off, which I think is probably pretty standard and fair.  So at say 70% percent billable (conservatively) for about 28hrs (8hr PE, 8hr friday portion of SE, and 12hrs of travel-ish) that's realistically another $2000 of lost profit for the company.

So looking at all things included the company either paid or lost in terms of lack of production somewhere in the neighborhood of $4000 for me to take the 2-exams.  We're a mid-sized firm (for MT/ID/WA) with a total of about 100 employees.  I would imagine the smaller the company, they harder it is for them to cover additional overhead costs.


----------



## allgood (Dec 19, 2016)

My company didn't pay for a thing, not even PTO for test day, although they encouraged me for a couple of years to sit for the exam. They were understanding during my test prep that I wouldn't be putting in any over time since I had to study. But after passing... it's a whole new level. They pay for the stamps/seals, any additional fees for licensure, licensure for other states, and CEU's. I'm expecting I'll be moved to salary now (good bye 1.5x for OT   ) and with that I expect an extra week of vacation, bigger bonuses and possibly a company car (yes, they pay for personal mileage too).

And I just got my bonus last week, I was already expecting a bonus at least similar to last years', but they really outdid themselves this year (a little less than double of last year's). My jaw nearly dropped when my boss handed me the check and I had to ask him "Is this right?". I do believe that part of the bonus was for passing the exam. Let's just say that the $1200 that I paid for the PE test expenses and materials were a drop in the bucket. I wouldn't think of jumping ship, even before the hefty bonus. They treat me well and are very flexible when I need to take off.


----------



## merp (Dec 19, 2016)

Man my company sucks. 

*They will pay 80% of the prep class but you have to sign to stay for 2 years. *

*I recently got out of the military so my exam fee was waived but I think the company will pay that. *

*And I got the day off to take the test but  none for the prep class. *

*And I think the raise is only $1500 and no other bonus. *

*Yea....I'm looking for other places of employment. My goal was to pass the PE then look at some other companies in the area. *


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 19, 2016)

merp said:


> Man my company sucks.
> 
> *They will pay 80% of the prep class but you have to sign to stay for 2 years. *
> 
> ...


Dang... how does you firm keep engineers? Sounds like almost a training ground for new engineers.


----------



## merp (Dec 19, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Dang... how does you firm keep engineers? Sounds like almost a training ground for new engineers.


We're a large global firm with almost 20k employees. I don't know how they retain people. I was getting out of the military and just needed a job in the area to get some experience so I could sit for the PE. 

But me coming from the military with some management experience and a masters degree I am severely underpaid. And now with a PE my salary is going to be comical.

But I plan on moving on as soon as I get the license in hand unless they come up with something good, which I'm pretty sure won't be happening.


----------



## NHPE (Dec 20, 2016)

My employer did not pay for anything or give any time off. It was incredibly difficult to even manage to make it to the exam on Friday (which is why it should be held on Saturday). It's not how they roll and they view it as investing in yourself. It's not that they're unsupportive but they way they view it is that if it really matters to you, you will do what's necessary to take it and pass it.


----------



## allgood (Dec 20, 2016)

NHPE said:


> My employer did not pay for anything or give any time off. It was incredibly difficult to even manage to make it to the exam on Friday (which is why it should be held on Saturday). It's not how they roll and they view it as investing in yourself. It's not that they're unsupportive but they way they view it is that if it really matters to you, you will do what's necessary to take it and pass it.


While I do agree that taking the test would be an "investment" in yourself, an employer also benefits from your new status since they can bill at a higher rate for your work. I think that a PE ought to get rewarded for their efforts since they are making the company more money now.


----------



## Voomie (Dec 20, 2016)

allgood said:


> > 9 hours ago, NHPE said: My employer did not pay for anything or give any time off. It was incredibly difficult to even manage to make it to the exam on Friday (which is why it should be held on Saturday). It's not how they roll and they view it as investing in yourself. It's not that they're unsupportive but they way they view it is that if it really matters to you, you will do what's necessary to take it and pass it.
> 
> 
> While I do agree that taking the test would be an "investment" in yourself, an employer also benefits from your new status since they can bill at a higher rate for your work. I think that a PE ought to get rewarded for their efforts since they are making the company more money now.


I understand the investment in yourself argument but this increases the talent of the staff and benefits the company directly. Any company that refuses to fairly compensate their staff risks losing all their talented staff. My last employer had that attitude and now they are losing so much money because all the good people left. If you are good at what you do, then you shouldn't have to do it at a discount.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

allgood said:


> > 9 hours ago, NHPE said: My employer did not pay for anything or give any time off. It was incredibly difficult to even manage to make it to the exam on Friday (which is why it should be held on Saturday). It's not how they roll and they view it as investing in yourself. It's not that they're unsupportive but they way they view it is that if it really matters to you, you will do what's necessary to take it and pass it.
> 
> 
> While I do agree that taking the test would be an "investment" in yourself, an employer also benefits from your new status since they can bill at a higher rate for your work. I think that a PE ought to get rewarded for their efforts since they are making the company more money now.


Agreed, at least in the form of reimbursement for the exam fee and time off for taking the exam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie (Dec 20, 2016)

^ That is the minimum that they should do. If they don't understand why that is important then they are missing the big picture.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## starquest (Dec 21, 2016)

allgood said:


> While I do agree that taking the test would be an "investment" in yourself, an employer also benefits from your new status since they can bill at a higher rate for your work. I think that a PE ought to get rewarded for their efforts since they are making the company more money now.


Not all industries.


----------



## allgood (Dec 21, 2016)

starquest said:


> Not all industries.


You're correct. I should've been more specific. I don't know about other industries, but for consultants...


----------



## smahurin (Dec 22, 2016)

starquest said:


> Not all industries.


This is true, but overgeneralizing, successful companies are usually ones who realize their most important asset is their staff and investment in their staff should be a top priority.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 23, 2016)

My company paid for a review class (GA Tech).  They also pay for my annual renewal.  We also have several internal classes that count toward my PDH requirement.


----------



## NHPE (Jan 9, 2017)

allgood said:


> While I do agree that taking the test would be an "investment" in yourself, an employer also benefits from your new status since they can bill at a higher rate for your work. I think that a PE ought to get rewarded for their efforts since they are making the company more money now.


Varies by employer and function. Not all employers value employees with PEs - it's something the employee values because perhaps in the future they wish to move to an employer where it is valued to obtain an additional premium or to a different role inside the company where it is needed. It's not needed in my case, the company does not bill for my hours, and because of the preceding two is not not valued by my employer. Also my salary was enough that not being receiving a PE premium was not an issue for me because it was clear in what I was being paid that they did value me highly with or without a PE. It definitely does make me look better and impresses the right people so it could be viewed as a type of security/insurance or a means to continue moving up the corporate ladder.


----------



## iwire (Feb 13, 2017)

our company is very supportive on getting PE. They encourage all engineers should take the PE.

They paid for review course, application fee, exam fee (after you pass), continue education course, renewal fee and immediate bump in salary after you passed.


----------



## Maji (Feb 14, 2017)

My company pays for the testing fees if you pass. If you do not, then you don't get reimbursed. They also pay for approved educational courses, up to $500 per year.


----------

